# Allen Satcher's Boat & Paddle TAKEN



## Shellie (Oct 17, 2011)

The Forest Service apparently moved the boat and paddle to another location, left it there with the intent to returning the next day to get it, but it was STOLEN!!! So at least we know now. Again, perhaps someone knows something and can help. Thanks.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

does anybody know if his name was written in the boat?


----------

